# Crystal malt in cider



## superstock (27/5/15)

Would steeping crystal malt, boil and add to fermenting cider sweeten the end result?


----------



## Airgead (28/5/15)

It will add some undermentables so yes, but it will also add fermentables and make the cider stronger. It will also make it taste like malt cider which may or may not be a good thing. I tried it one year and the missus hated it

Cheers
Dave


----------



## TimT (28/5/15)

I was thinking about this the other day and it strikes me that one benefit may be a creamy head - one thing about a bubbly cider is it's got an initial sparkle and then any foam at the top quickly dissipates. The malt starches and proteins may change that.


----------



## Adr_0 (28/5/15)

Why not try pilsner or ale malt instead? (mashed)


----------



## Airgead (28/5/15)

TimT said:


> I was thinking about this the other day and it strikes me that one benefit may be a creamy head - one thing about a bubbly cider is it's got an initial sparkle and then any foam at the top quickly dissipates. The malt starches and proteins may change that.


Yeah. it almost certainly will help with foam stability. 

The big downside is the taste. You do end up with something that tastes like a cross between a cider and a beer. I don't mind that flavour but my missus hates it. If you like it, it could be a good option. But what you produce isn't a cider... I believe the technical term is a Graff (actually I believe Graff isn't a historical term but is the name of the primary in-world drink in a Stephen King series called "Dark Tower").

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Vini2ton (29/5/15)

Adr_0 said:


> Why not try pilsner or ale malt instead? (mashed)


I think he wants residual sweetness post ferment. Chuck in some oak and some cellar-door waffle and who's complaining. I'd try it and see.


----------

